# Why didn't anyone tell me the Velveteen Rabbit was SO sad



## HoneyPot (Apr 26, 2007)

Believe it or not, I have never actually readthe story of hte Velveteen rabbit before. I knew of it, butnever read it. Then I found the story online and read it andI was bawling!!! I'm still all emotional...

http://digital.library.upenn.edu/women/williams/rabbit/rabbit.html

__________
Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 26, 2007)

It's a great story.


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww!!

I had that book when I was a child, it also makes me cry.Both me and my mom are saps, and books make us cry reallyeasily. We'd read it and both be bawling...

It's a lovely book though, even if it's sad.

--Dawn


----------



## Starina (Apr 27, 2007)

I saw a play of it when I was younger on a fieldtrip. It was awesome. I recently found some veleveteen in my localfabric store and was tempted to try to make my own bunny.

The Velveteen Rabbit and Charolett's Web both made me cry when I was little.

~Star~


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Starina wrote:*


> I recently found some veleveteen in my localfabric store and was tempted to try to make my own bunny.


Or you could just go adopt a Veleveteen Lop. onder:


----------

